
Show HN: Walling comes to Windows to help you organize your ideas - elmasryahmed
https://walling.app/desktop-app
======
elmasryahmed
Our goal with Walling is to create a beautiful looking app with an intuitive
experience to help you collect ideas and organize projects into visual
boards/walls.

We've just released the Windows desktop app and that makes Walling available
on the web, macOS, Windows, Chrome/Firefox extensions. iOS/Android apps are in
the making!

You can find the product roadmap here
[https://walling.app/XvglutVDmXy2tfcm5ggr/walling-product-
roa...](https://walling.app/XvglutVDmXy2tfcm5ggr/walling-product-roadmap)

Walling for Windows promo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PHaGVGdhUA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PHaGVGdhUA)

~~~
CtrlAltEngage
Out of interest, what's the USP over something like Notion?

~~~
elmasryahmed
I don't think Walling is competing with Notion. The two tools may look similar
but they have different directions. Walling is more of visual boards to
collect and organize ideas into bricks (blocks) and sections. You can also add
tags to those bricks and be able to curate those bricks/ideas from different
Walls using the tags filtering.

~~~
CtrlAltEngage
I agree that Notion has a different direction, it just occurs to me that you
could do that in something like Notion, which also has other features

~~~
elmasryahmed
Notion pages are not visual boards and it doesn't for example has inline tags
and many other current and future features that Walling has. It's not because
Notion is missing those features but because Walling is focused on one
direction and that is collecting and organizing things visually.

------
thunkshift1
Cool product! Does the data on the wall go to your servers or its stored
locally on the machine? How about a one time payment version for the app that
allows this

~~~
elmasryahmed
The data are stored in the cloud (servers) to sync if you access it from
different devices. Besides the subscription plans, Walling is offering
Lifetime access for $199 billed once to give you access to all the current and
future platforms and features.

------
brudgers
I click on the link to figure out what Walling is. I'm met with something
about Linux and Mac and how the desktop is better. I'm parsing all that
cognitive load instead of paying attention to your product. Sure that works
for Slack. But when I land on Slack's page, I already know what Slack does
these days...odds are I'm there because I'm already committed to using it.
There's a difference between mature established products and new ones.

Or to put it another way, the landing page starts by disorganizing my ideas.
Good luck.

~~~
elmasryahmed
You landed on the desktop page "/desktop-app". Please visit
[https://walling.app](https://walling.app), that's our landing page :)

------
Wolfmother
Ohh I know this app - We featured you guys on
[https://owwly.com](https://owwly.com) and you should noticed some traffic
from our source :D

~~~
elmasryahmed
Yes we did, thank you :)

